# Superlap



## Infomotive (Oct 22, 2009)

Some coverage from our superlap win. Lent my car to a mate to drive as he had problem with his and was entered. Drove well and around oil pressure surge activating oil pressure limit.
Car is the blue white and green GTS-t
Jason
YouTube - 2010 SUPERLAP HAMPTON DOWNS DRIFT NATS GTR'S


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Sounds very evil Jason!

...What the spec of the car?...Aside from the obvious ID Injectors!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I was semi interested untill I found out they were running drift cars on the same day 
TBH, given what a cockup it was last time I thought it would be a waste of time, so went riding instead...
Gary was keen too, (lets face it he would have won)untill he discivered there would be a drift event on the same day at the same venue ,so he lost interest too.

I know by 2.00pm no superlap car had even run around the track, who actually won ??

ps, got the ktm very muddy ...


----------



## comzilla87 (Jul 3, 2009)

You are wrong glenn. I got there at 11am and the superlap guys had already had a practice session. 

It was pretty boring though and ended up leaving around 2pm and the superlap guys hadnt gone into the competition side of things yet, i think they must have got about 3 practice sessions before i left. 

Anybody know who won? 

And also, how did Clark Proctor manage to get the escort entered, i thought it was for japanese cars only????


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> You are wrong glenn. I got there at 11am and the superlap guys had already had a practice session


SIF .....
Ok I stand corrected / Gary said you told him you left at 2.00 without seeing S/Lap, I assumed .....



Ive seen the results but Im confused, it says drift/superlap ...
R34 won
then 2 wrx's
then Hans I think



> i thought it was for japanese cars only????


Thats what the rules say ....


----------



## SafT (May 20, 2004)

R32 gts (t?) won

Infomotives car

Eddie driving


----------



## SafT (May 20, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Thats what the rules say ....


I think it's all comers now


----------



## comzilla87 (Jul 3, 2009)

Sorry Should have read the first line of Jason's post!! Haha.

Any lap times??

The R34 must have been in the drifting as there wasnt an r34 in the s/lap.

Hmm, kinda defeates the original purpose letting anyone enter now doesnt it??


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Sounds like typical NZ thing....Start something cool, Then ruin it...


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Sub Boy said:


> Sounds like typical NZ thing....Start something cool, Then ruin it...




I always thought it was 'start something cool, then watch the Aussies ruin it'?


Just kidding, I don't want to start WW3 over a little bit of down under rib poking. Besides, the kiwi drag season starts soon so WW3 will start without my help anyway :chuckle:




ps: Hello Glenn & NXTIME


----------



## rot62 (Apr 15, 2010)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I was semi interested untill I found out they were running drift cars on the same day
> TBH, given what a cockup it was last time I thought it would be a waste of time, so went riding instead...
> Gary was keen too, (lets face it he would have won)untill he discivered there would be a drift event on the same day at the same venue ,so he lost interest too.
> 
> ...


Do you have a picture of Gary over your Bed?


----------



## Infomotive (Oct 22, 2009)

rot62 said:


> Do you have a picture of Gary over your Bed?


Lol.
Thanks Sub Boy.
VCT 25/30 TO4z.
Unfortanatly not ID1000s as built that combo 7 years ago but 1000s at 60 psi base.
1.11s but a couple of seconds lost due to cut with oil surge limit.
Jason


----------



## comzilla87 (Jul 3, 2009)

Damm, I could have been in with a shot at the win if i had taken my car then
Oh well theres always next year.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

comzilla87 said:


> Damm, I could have been in with a shot at the win if i had taken my car then




Not if Gary had been there :flame:












:chuckle:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Do you have a picture of Gary over your Bed?


No , do you ?
You do realise what happened at the last superlap eh ?
He would have won this one , full stop ...
Not my fault his cars fast.



> Damm, I could have been in with a shot at the win if i had taken my car then
> Oh well theres always next year.


Colin Colin Colin ....
Only if all the panels were straight ...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Which car is Gary's and what lap times has he done at Hamptons (or elsewhere)? Sounds like it must be a beast.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

If Clark was there why doesnt he show in the results ?


----------



## SafT (May 20, 2004)

Killed 3rd gear


----------



## SafT (May 20, 2004)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Which car is Gary's and what lap times has he done at Hamptons (or elsewhere)? Sounds like it must be a beast.


Glenns famous high power low mount turbo car...

Does 1:02 or so at puke. Not bad for a 33 road car


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> You do realise what happened at the last superlap eh ?
> He would have won this one , full stop ...


Yeah real shame what happened to his car at Puke but at the time, he probably thought his lap was going pretty good till he came out onto the back straight.

You can never say "would have" "should have" or "could have" as it aint over till the fat lady sings and to even get a perv at the fat lady you have to enter and actually compete I believe.

I coulda, woulda, shoulda won the Nationals and I was actually there racing but I made a mistake in the final and lost so I never count my chickens.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Thats pretty much all that needs to be said. Regardless of accuracy or the story behind it, would've = didn't. If I bought a lotto ticket last week and picked the weekends winning lotto numbers I'd have won, and RIPS would be building the most undefeatable GTR on the planet.


----------



## comzilla87 (Jul 3, 2009)

Colin Colin Colin ....
Only if all the panels were straight ... [/QUOTE]

They are now :clap::clap::clap: Well straight enough!!

Yea true, could've, should've and would've.

Oh well bring on kemp road


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

SafT said:


> Does 1:02 or so at puke. Not bad for a 33 road car


Very good indeed, aparently it has run at Hamptons just waitin on Glen to let us know the lap times it did there.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

comzilla87 said:


> Yea true, could've, should've and would've.
> 
> Oh well bring on kemp road


Lol wasn't really focussed at you, you implied you could have done well as opposed to making out that your meer presence would have meant everyone else who showed wasted their time


----------



## comzilla87 (Jul 3, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Very good indeed, aparently it has run at Hamptons just waitin on Glen to let us know the lap times it did there.


Gary hasnt run any times at hampton yet, well not that im aware of.


----------



## comzilla87 (Jul 3, 2009)

Lith said:


> Lol wasn't really focussed at you, you implied you could have done well as opposed to making out that your meer presence would have meant everyone else who showed wasted their time


Haha my bad.


----------



## RH9 (Jun 8, 2003)

Good lord im posting on here for the first time in years. Why does everyone rate Gary so highly? From what I can tell he has only ever proven himself at Puke, a few car club sprints and is even scared of Taupo as he has had engine trouble there in the past. Hardly the stuff of a GTR demi-god??

I also am told he now claims 560kws @ 4 wheels on low mounts. Are they still GT2535 CHRA's in a 2530 housings? 

Jason and Eddie won fair and square and to put things into perspective' Manson's GTRNZ BNR32 (Tomei 2.8, T51BB, Hollinger) runs 1:12's at HD and 58 secs are Puke. Kinda puts the 1:11 achieved by Infomotive into a new league for Skyline's at least. 

"Eddie would do a 57 at Puke"


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Cheers for that Andy, 
I dont think anyone has said he's a demigod, but Im still fairly sure, given how well the car went last time, and knowing how much more power it has now, I think its a reasonable contender.
His "claimed" 560 kws is actually 548 at the wheels as shown several times here with the dyno sheet that came off Carls dyno.
Same dyno that says my car makes 417 kws at the wheels
Not sure what the turbos are exactly but they are definately modified 2530's


I have suggested a few times he runs it up on Soichi's dyno just to compare things, but hes a bit like me, who really give a toss how much power it makes, you dont race dyno's.

I heard last time Brand had his car out at HD it was passing you like you were parked and his car has a lot less power than Gary's, and yours is claimed to be 415 or something ..

BTW 1.11 is very quick indeed, well done

PS Ill pass on your comment about how unproven his car is 
How many car club events did you compete in over the last year again ?
Still holds the fastest trap and average speed ,oh **** it why am I bothering .....

Go post more about us on your "elite" **** only forum ...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Not sure why some are so hung up on how much peek power it makes, it really means diddly squat for a track car and even a drag car alot of the time.

There's plenty of "big power" GTRs running pretty average times at the strip and/or on the track so who cares how much wkw a car eventually makes on a dyno sheet, what times it runs is all that really matters.

The best car won on the day and rather effortlessly too, end of story really.


----------



## comzilla87 (Jul 3, 2009)

RH9 said:


> Jason and Eddie won fair and square and to put things into perspective' Manson's GTRNZ BNR32 (Tomei 2.8, T51BB, Hollinger) runs 1:12's at HD and 58 secs are Puke. Kinda puts the 1:11 achieved by Infomotive into a new league for Skyline's at least.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well if mansons car is anything to go by, my car has run a 1.11 around hd, its 2wd and was on 255 dunlop semis.
> ...


----------



## rot62 (Apr 15, 2010)

If it helps I've just finished playing V8 supercars on playstation and I got down to 54's around puke LOL

I guess you will be there next year Glen??


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

rot62 said:


> If it helps I've just finished playing V8 supercars on playstation and I got down to 54's around puke LOL


Your just lucky I wasnt there, I would have beat you....... full stop.



rot62 said:


> I guess you will be there next year Glen??


I sure hope so seeing as drags takes no skill and is for girls and targa/track work is Glens specialty.


----------



## R32 midnight (Oct 5, 2010)

That fast, that leads under the hood?


----------



## Infomotive (Oct 22, 2009)

R32 midnight said:


> That fast, that leads under the hood?


? If your referring to HT leads yes.
Jason


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> If it helps I've just finished playing V8 supercars on playstation and I got down to 54's around puke LOL
> 
> I guess you will be there next year Glen??


You know Ive probably done a thousand or so laps around the real puke and Im buggered if I can see those gum trees on the left hand side of the main stright like shown in toca touring car ...

Dunno if Ill get there, the last few years, its clashed with one of the top half rallysprint series , so as thats more fun , I chose to do that and obviously its part of a series so it takes priorty.

I didnt realise you were allowed full slicks in road registerd superlap cars , so that makes me even more sure who will win 
LOL
A 1.11 at hd = pretty much a 1.03 at puke 
So again, not sure how anyone could equate a 58 from a 1.11...

But well done infomotive man / at the end of the day you dont win anything sitting at your pc undermining others efforts ....


----------



## rot62 (Apr 15, 2010)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I didnt realise you were allowed full slicks in road registerd superlap cars , so that makes me even more sure who will win
> LOL


I didn't think that cars running in pro street should be using slicks.
Also there were cars running in the street class with no interia, I would have thought cars running in a pro street/ street class should be of a wof level.


----------



## comzilla87 (Jul 3, 2009)

rot62 said:


> I didn't think that cars running in pro street should be using slicks.


Yea i agree with you here, may be a pro street car but even if it has a cage it should still be in street trim, as in dot tyres.



> Also there were cars running in the street class with no interia, I would have thought cars running in a pro street/ street class should be of a wof level.


I dont see having no interior a problem even in the street class. You can still get a wof with no carpet or (rear seats i think, but maybe not) door cards are a must though, just cant have any sort of cage.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Without wanting to start a war with NXTWAT, theres "street cars" and "street cars" / some people think a street car is a pretty / full standard interior / stereo / all carpet etc: etc: car that is driven on the street....
Oh, and obviously you can run it at the drags .....

Then theres street cars like mine, full cage / autosport seats / harness's / no carpet / no back seat / no hood lining / but is fully road legal, certified, registered etc: so therefore can be driven on the street ...

My definition is , if its road legal, its a street car
If it isnt road legal its a race car

I thought the original idea of superlap was a street driven , street regisitered car on dot tires.(semi slicks)
Theres a bit of difference in car setup / potential oiling problems etc: when you run a car on slicks so IMO its a bit out of the original concept.

Im sure it was originally 2 classes / street and pro




> Oh well bring on kemp road


Itll either be the sunny or the goddy, at this stage the little car ( sounds like an F1) 
Woot !!


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> My definition is , if its road legal, its a street car
> If it isnt road legal its a race car


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rot62 (Apr 15, 2010)

I think someone is playing word games:chairshot


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Where are the actual results ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> at the end of the day you dont win anything sitting at your pc undermining others efforts ....


Nice one :thumbsup:

Great comment, its almost signature worthy.


----------



## rot62 (Apr 15, 2010)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Where are the actual results ?


facebook


----------



## rot62 (Apr 15, 2010)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Where are the actual results ?


This is the only place I have found

Superlap results | Facebook


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> at the end of the day you dont win anything sitting at your pc undermining others efforts ....


PS my pc is faster than yours

And , My dyno would thrash your dyno

Ok
Number Best Name
51 1.15.96 Scott Wilkins
58 1.17.50 Jason McMillan
16 1.18.47 Glenn Hodges
26 1.19.44 Brent Love
20 1.20.59 Tyson Jemmett
5 1.21.00 Katherine Benson
19 1.21.85 Neal Jackson
21 1.22.13 Bryce Kamizona
32 1.24.47 Michael Muth
25 1.27.00 Cam Legget
13 
15 
18 
30 
33 

Superlap - Pro-Street 

Number Best Name
10 1.13.50 Daniel Currie
48 1.14.22 Rowan Trotter
744 1.14.47 Ricky Grey
49 1.15.09 Simon Turner
29 1.15.16 Neville Messenger
60 1.16.40 Nick Fenton
24 1.17.16 Simon Lee
40 1.20.53 Leon Scott
42 1.20.85 Jason Shortt
22 
69 
99 
957 


Superlap - Pro-open 

Number Best 
34 1.11.88 Eddie Pinkham
39 1.14.28 Hans Ruiterman
3 1.15.66 Kenneth Au
4 1.19.31 Aidan Barret
77 1.21.87 Sephen Dench
31 1.22.72 Karl Mossong
8 
12 
35 
45 
957 
808 

So the fastest "street car" ran 1.13....
Whats that about 1.05 or so at puke ...

Aha ...

CLASSES
PRO-OPEN: No wof or reg, caged, Slicks allowed. (race cars)
PRO-STREET: Current reg&Wof, cage, slicks allowed
STREET: Reg and Wof, DOT tyres only. No slicks.

Now Im curious to why you would compare a full noise un warranted and un registered race car to a street car, when they appear to be in different classes...
Mmmmm'
I take it Clark was on pro open , his car runs 58's at Puke ...(when it has a gearbox that works) I dont think its warrantable anymore since he converted it from targa car to race car, might still get a warrant tho, that would be pretty insane in street class ....
Should talk him into running his R35GTR in the street class...


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Glenns famous high power low mount turbo car...
> 
> Does 1:02 or so at puke. Not bad for a 33 road car


Locky, that was when it had 100kws less at the wheels ...
Ill bet you a peanut slab itll run under a minute this Summer ...


----------



## comzilla87 (Jul 3, 2009)

Id say Clark's car was in Pro Street and i have seen it run 1.09 on slicks around hampton.


----------



## Infomotive (Oct 22, 2009)

Glen, This was about our day at superlap, not someone elses potential day.You are the one doing comparing. We won the pro open class and turned out was the fastest of the day overall. Clark was slower according to the timing crew although dont know what class and frankly dont care.
Jason


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Jason, no one is taking away what you (actually eddie )did.
Its a good result, by anyones standards.
Im sorry but there is most definatly comparisons being made here by people other than me.



> Jason and Eddie won fair and square and to put things into perspective' Manson's GTRNZ BNR32 (Tomei 2.8, T51BB, Hollinger) runs 1:12's at HD and 58 secs are Puke. Kinda puts the 1:11 achieved by Infomotive into a new league for Skyline's at least.
> 
> "Eddie would do a 57 at Puke"


I think most were under the impression we were talking Street cars at this point ....I know I was.
Colin also took Andy to task about this claim...

It now appears 3 very different classes were run.
Well done to you guys for taking out the open class but comparing Colin or My or Gary's car to a full race car is silly ....

Its a bit like comparing an auto GTR to all others ....
Not really the same thing, if you see what I mean ....

Ill chase you around pukey some time, we can both watch Gary pass us like we are parked ...

lol


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Then theres street cars like mine, full cage / autosport seats / harness's / no carpet / no back seat / no hood lining / but is fully road legal, certified, registered etc: so therefore can be driven on the street ...
> 
> My definition is , if its road legal, its a street car
> If it isnt road legal its a race car


It wouldn't take much to get a wof and reg back on Jasons car. Based on your earlier statements it would no longer be so silly to compare it to yours, Colins or Gary's car as it would suddenly become a street car again.....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Ill chase you around pukey some time, we can both watch Gary pass us like we are parked ...lol


Always want the last dig aye......

YOU would watch Gary pass you like your parked but my money would easily be on Jasons car down the back straight against a 550wkw RB26 GTR. (keep in mind you don't know what Jason's weighs or how much wkw can be dialed up if required (you don't honestly think he'd let Eddie out with all its got do you?)

Even if Gary's DID lap 1 or 2 seconds quicker, its hardly going to go blowing past at any particluar point on the track now is it.

I ran a 7.3 against a 6.8, leaving together, and I was surprising how relativley slowly it was pulling away from me, its not like it was just up and gone at all.

Rob


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Ill chase you around pukey some time, we can both watch Gary pass us like we are parked ...


Ok

Ill chase you both around Puke and you can both pass me like im parked 

Better ?

You guys are way too serious




> It wouldn't take much to get a wof and reg back on Jasons car. Based on your earlier statements it would no longer be so silly to compare it to yours, Colins or Gary's car as it would suddenly become a street car again.....


Definatly


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Ok
> 
> Ill chase you both around Puke and you can both pass me like im parked
> 
> ...


If your the one doing the chasing how can you be passed?

Ive got to hurry up and finish my car so I can pass you too lol.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

rb30r34 said:


> If your the one doing the chasing how can you be passed?


Maybe he's resigned to the fact he'd be getting lapped before long?:chuckle:

Glen, you should know by now I'm one of the LEAST serious, I'm all about having a good wind up.


----------



## rot62 (Apr 15, 2010)

anyone come to mind?
YouTube - How Do You Test Your Airbag?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Saw that the other day, foooookn awesome!!!

Glen would go higher, full stop.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> If your the one doing the chasing how can you be passed?


ok ...
Ummm
Pass me like im parked ( I wont be) and Ill try to catch up ?
Yeah Rob, Im pretty laid back about it all...
But seriously, lets just wait for some summer racing ...


----------



## rot62 (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Trying to stifle a rofl. Not working....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

rot62 said:


>


Bathurst?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Id say Clark's car was in Pro Street and i have seen it run 1.09 on slicks around hampton.


It runs 58's at Puke

Its a pity a pretty innocent comment about Gary appears to be taken so seriously.
So Ill readdress it,

Given the times Gary's car used to do on old pirellis and with 100kw less at the wheels than it has now, I would think it would have to be a serious contender for the "street class" in superlap.
I know for a fact he hasnt got any slicks and probably wont run them on his car as he is worried about breaking his standard R33 gearbox, however, it is very capbale of running under 1 minute at puke now.

Hopefully all the pedantic girls can live with that ...

I can guarantee Gary's logbook has more entries in it than RH9's or Rot62...if they even do any competition events ...which I very much doubt they do ....

Kemp road and Bright road are coming up , so why not show up ?


----------



## rot62 (Apr 15, 2010)

GT-R Glenn said:


> ...if they even do any competition events ...which I very much doubt they do ....


You got me.
I'm so transparent:runaway:


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I can guarantee Gary's logbook has more entries in it than RH9's or Rot62...if they even do any competition events ...which I very much doubt they do ....


Your a muppet mate, learn when to shut up before you say stuff thats makes you look like a clown. Or in this case Garys stalker/keyboard warrior.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

What I want to know is if Gary even knows GTR Glen is on here bigging him up all the time??

Personally speaking, I don't even know this Gary chap, but he's probably a real nice guy who obviously has a quick car and he can drive it, just not sure how he might feel about all the "flexing" being done on his behalf.

Glen?

PS, Pretty sure rot62 has done an event or 2 in his day with quite surprising results considering the cars he's been driving if I recall correctly.


----------



## rot62 (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't think anyone here thinks ill of Gary or doubts his ability.


----------



## RH9 (Jun 8, 2003)

Your right Rob, Gary is a really nice bloke and so are his sons.....all GTR fanatics. What irks me aside from what I previously posted is that Gary seems to believe all that he is told. This creates sad situations where he says his car is "capable of this" and it does "that". I dont like seeing people mislead by others. Very modest chap.

Glenn im not keen on those local events as I dont know the roads and im happy to admit that in the heat of competition I will mot likely make a mistake and lose my pride and joy. Track days at HD and Taupo are all I do as the circuits are very safe and idiot proof!

When did 1.11 @ HD become such a slow time?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I get it, its only ok for Rot62 to post provocative things .....



> What I want to know is if Gary even knows GTR Glen is on here bigging him up all the time??


Your a bunch of ****en cocks....
Yeah, the original comment was a bit tongue in cheek, I even reworded it to try to undo how it could be interpreted,as obviously you are all a bunch of dainty little fairies.
Rob, please dont get me started on who bigs up themselves on every gtr forum in the world.


> Your a muppet mate, learn when to shut up before you say stuff thats makes you look like a clown. Or in this case Garys stalker/keyboard warrior.


Really ?
Andy (RH9) just confirmed that comment .....
Its ok tho, next time anyone makes any comment about anyone, Ill be in boots and all....

Sweet

Andy, no one ever said 1.11 was slow ....Its very respectable, its about a 1.03 around puke.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I get it, its only ok for Rot62 to post provocative things .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The comment was directed at 2 people.....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Rob, please dont get me started on who bigs up themselves on every gtr forum in the world.


Woohoo, you do bite when you get some of your own back, lol.

I go on one or 2 GTR forums at the most, I promote my work for my business (I pay quite a bit for the priviledge too btw) and I actually back goals or predictions up with real world results unlike alot of guys. 

Power claims or peek power figures on dyno printouts mean absolutly nothing to me, they mean **** all till your at the track proving it and all too often the ones with "the most" don't do so well.

I prefere to "aim for things that are not easy to get" give it my best shot THEN say whats happend AFTER I've had a go, not say I'm gunna do this, gunna do that, or if I was there I woulda done this, that and the other.........or even worse say that someone else is going to do any of the above......big difference I'm sure you'd agree. 

Fact is, Jasons car is such a basic and budget build compared to other skylines doing similar (and quite often alot slower) times that it has to make others wonder whats REALLY going on with theirs.

Rob


----------



## rot62 (Apr 15, 2010)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Andy, no one ever said 1.11 was slow ....Its very respectable, its about a 1.03 around puke.


Thanks


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> You do realise what happened at the last superlap eh ?
> He would have won this one , full stop ...
> Not my fault his cars fast.


Nisfest. Gary was there! So was Jason in his gtst on low boost, and Eddie in his 380wkw gtr.

I was timing the cars thru the day. Eddie was sitting round 1.11's and jason around 1.12's. Best I saw from Garys car was a 1.18. Most of his laps were well into the 1.20's. The Borg was lapping around the same as Garys car with stock wheels, suspention and stock brakes that it cooked in half a lap.

Not really sure what your idea of a responsive gtr is glen but compared to the RIPS Borg, Eddies gtr and the Informotive Gtst garys car was very slow out of the turn. Certainly didnt sound or look like a 500+ wkw monster.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Robin has some in car footage which I've asked him to send me so we can get an idea of lap times from that although I'm not sure if he filmed many full laps, I just hope he doesn't edit out too much of his swearing, lol.

We went out with a group of MX5s that did consistant 1:23s-1:24s and even with all the understeer, no brakes and generally just mucking around we could pull several seconds a lap on them with ease so I'd say we'd have been around 1:18-1:20s I spose.

Not sure if I saw Gary's R33 run, was it the purple one with E&H motors on it? 

I'll get some footage up as soon as I get it.

Rob


----------



## comzilla87 (Jul 3, 2009)

Yea gary's car was the purple r33 with e&h motors on it.


----------



## rot62 (Apr 15, 2010)

comzilla87 said:


> Yea gary's car was the purple r33 with e&h motors on it.


pictured here
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/144773-nizfest.html

I didn't see him on the track. I did see you in the morning sessions


----------



## comzilla87 (Jul 3, 2009)

Yea he didnt get there till lunchtime. I only did the morning session. I wasnt prepared to pay any more than $90 to only get 3 15min sessions.


----------



## rot62 (Apr 15, 2010)

comzilla87 said:


> Yea he didnt get there till lunchtime. I only did the morning session. I wasnt prepared to pay any more than $90 to only get 3 15min sessions.


Thats strange- The wet session was in the morning and the photo shows a damp track.


----------



## comzilla87 (Jul 3, 2009)

Na the first afternoon session was a little damp to start with, then the next two were dry.


----------



## GeordieBoyKel (Nov 20, 2010)

Mee Likie..!


----------



## rot62 (Apr 15, 2010)

comzilla87 said:


> Na the first afternoon session was a little damp to start with, then the next two were dry.


Oh. I must of missed all the wet sessions bar the one when you were out as well at the start of the day


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Edward, what wheels and tires do you run on your goddy ?


----------



## rot62 (Apr 15, 2010)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Edward, what wheels and tires do you run on your goddy ?


On the weekend it was running some 17 dunlop slicks


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I mean width, are they ex NZv8 or are they serious ones ? 270 or 280 wide ?
I have never had a new set of anything on my car and never run it on any slicks.
Im currently running 265 doj1 that Chris Allen gave me, oops name dropped there hopefully wont be accused of worshipping him....but they are at least 5 years old.
Off his Targa Falcon.
If I win lotto Ill buy a new set of somethings for it.....
Im considering a set of the federals deans selling (palmside) oh shit, name dropped again ...they are $310 ea but get good reviews
Dam, Im going to go polish the photo I have over my bed of Gary, oh shit there I go again ....

PS The sunnies going ....


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

The small amount of track time I've had with my car, I've run a set of half worn Dunlop 02 Semi Slicks (265x35x18) and the S/H Dunlop NZV8 slicks. By my feel they had about the same grip....But they were free!


----------



## rot62 (Apr 15, 2010)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I mean width, are they ex NZv8 or are they serious ones ? 270 or 280 wide ?
> I have never had a new set of anything on my car and never run it on any slicks.
> Im currently running 265 doj1 that Chris Allen gave me, oops name dropped there hopefully wont be accused of worshipping him....but they are at least 5 years old.
> Off his Targa Falcon.
> ...


:chuckle:

Dunlop 260's on 17x9.5. Last time I used this car at Hampton it was on some secondhand NZV8 240 tyres and the car still felt the same trough the corners.
I have changed brake pads from endless to willwood and I can't brake as late as I did before.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

ok cheers
I have some ex v8 ones, but have never tried them...


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

They did change the the compound of the NZV8 a couple of years ago, The new compound lasts longer, But not as grippy. I've got a few sets of the old rubber.


----------



## comzilla87 (Jul 3, 2009)

Yea ive just bought a set of s/h nzv8 rubber to try. I dont think they will be anywhere near wide enough but will soon find out. was going to run them on sunday at puke but they have cancelled the meeting, so maybe gt2 next weekend at thunder in the park?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

They could definaty be wider....They are easy to light up and slide, But the good thing is they are right for the weight of a Skyline, so they come on quickly (About a lap) But a wee bit under tyred for the power.

....I just like the price! LOL

Maybe we need a Veilside Evo III Wide body kit so we can run the Porkie GT3 13" tyres!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Yep, I always thought the 240s were too narrow for my car, Id love to get some 300's on it ...


----------



## comzilla87 (Jul 3, 2009)

I have a set of 315's on my car at the moment on a 10.5" rim and they just fit on the rear, but i have always dreamed of the e3 kit. Would be awesome!!


----------



## rot62 (Apr 15, 2010)

comzilla87 said:


> I have a set of 315's on my car at the moment on a 10.5" rim and they just fit on the rear, but i have always dreamed of the e3 kit. Would be awesome!!


did you have them on the car saturday?

Hampton has a heap of grip unlike Taupo.


----------



## comzilla87 (Jul 3, 2009)

Na i had dunlop semi slick 295's on on sat, i still managed to spin them easily. Have only just put the 315's on to try.


----------



## RH9 (Jun 8, 2003)

I totally agree that a good 265 semi is a match for a ex NZV8 240. Im only doing short sessions (6 laps from warm up to cool down) so im finding Potenza RE-11 (more road tire than race) is actually better than my old 03G's. 

If I got serious some 270 slicks would be ample but yeah wider the better for sure!! I prefer not to go widebody as I like the look of stockish guards


----------



## comzilla87 (Jul 3, 2009)

yea wider the better for sure, pity nobody regularly uses slicks in a 270 width in nz.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

comzilla87 said:


> yea wider the better for sure, pity nobody regularly uses slicks in a 270 width in nz.


What are the size of the front tyres on the GT3's? they should be close to that?

....The only thing I would be concerned about those would be the weight difference on the front of a GT3 and the front and rear of a full weight GTR, They may go off very quick.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

They are 18s
You really need 18 x 11 or 12 on a grunty GTR
I wondered about them ages ago, but Im having a bit of a Dilemma 
If I make some brakes, 355 ( 2 peice ba falcon rotors?) would be my first choice, but they may well not fit under my 17's...so then if you are going to run 18's...you would obviously go to 365 or maybe 380mm rotors....
Theres a few 343 mm options,(chrysler something) Gary runs AP's +343mm on his Whale and they seem to work ok
Sigh ...

Col, what did you think of 12k worth of 380mm AP's in ******'s << cant say incase Im accused of worshipping him's car ??


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm still waiting for the end of the V8 supercar season to try and score a set of Alcons for a forum member who has been waiting for ages....But there is a chance I may be able to more.
I'm unsure of the price yet....


----------



## comzilla87 (Jul 3, 2009)

The gt3's run a measely 240/18 on the front. No real reason to run any more as there isnt really anything up there apart from front brakes and steering!!

Yea i have the same dilema glenn, go for big brakes and hav the added cost of more expensive tyres, or stick with my 17's and just put some 355's under it as i think they will fit under my .coms easily and tyres are a bit cheaper.

Glenn, yes i was quite impressed with the brakes on his car, made me want some!! Haha.

Yea i could be keen for some supercar brakes if i could get my hands on some!!


----------



## fun123 (Apr 16, 2010)

*V8 super car brakes*

The v8 super car brakes are available for $3290 Aussie dollars per calliper.
The control callipers are cheaper than buying similar brakes from Alcon because they are purchased in bulk and cheaper.
Also perfect for the GTR ecause they are designed for the v8 super car weight of 1350KG's same as most stripped out GTR's

Have a set going on my latest build.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Oi Paul, Are you building another one ?


----------



## fun123 (Apr 16, 2010)

*GTR*

Glen,

Just a track day car, cage almost complete, Slater fabrications is half way through the job.

Will have some good gear in it
Peterson R4 vane style dry sump pump
Aussie V8 super car brakes (Alcon forged monoblock's) pre bedded ds3000 pads on alcon rotors (375mm X 35.2mm)
Alcon's latest pedal box master cylinders (they have a spherical joint on the end to mount them so they eliminate brake bias adjustment inaccuracy)
Kayaba 4 way adjustable (low and high speed rebound and compression) Formula 3 dampers adapted to fit the GTR 
Rays new super lap 18 inch X 11 forged wheels (will widen the guards)
and a lot of other stuff, have a stage one engine with forged pistons, cams big valves etc but will probably use the new Jun 2.8 kit and a T51R bb Kai
on the second engine in build 
Hope to have it running in three months then develop it from there.

Also toying with the idea of going 2WD and using an Emco transaxle gear box


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

fun123 said:


> Glen,
> 
> Just a track day car, cage almost complete, Slater fabrications is half way through the job.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a serious "Track Day" toy Paul!

I, Like many was gutted at what happened to your green machine....I would love to have seen that race in GT1/Sports Sedans.

P.S, The exaust I bought of you is still on the car!


----------



## fun123 (Apr 16, 2010)

*GTR*

I am surprised that some of the parts on the green car have not surfaced anywhere. 
Some one must be using them somewhere? I tought the Holinger gearbox would have turned up in some ones car, they aren't that common.

Has anyone here on the forum been offered a Holinger from anyone a cheap price that seemed suspicious or know of anyone who has fitted a Holinger to their street car? (they are now $30,000 NZ so it would be unusual for some one to fit one to anything but a full race car) If so please let me know


Was that the kakimoto exhaust?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I could be talked into selling you your brembo's back and doing some kind of deal on your new brakes , that would work well for me


----------



## fun123 (Apr 16, 2010)

*brakes*

Glen, I think I will stick with the Alcon's.

Brakes are the biggest problem with GTR's a couple of hard laps on the track and standard brakes are destoyed. Should be the first upgrade.

How have you found the Brembo's?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

fun123 said:


> Was that the kakimoto exhaust?


That's the one.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

They have been fine for the type of stuff I use the car for.
Only had 1 brake failure and that was at Taupo and I was being unusually agressive with the brakes...
Came up the the fastest part of the track, hit the brake mark, pedal went straight to the floor ....

Was more exciting for the passenger I think ....
We were lucky not to splat the armco.
spun like a top, came to a halt about 2 metres from the wall ...I would like to put it down to pure skill ....


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL! Wild Ride!

Pure skill on the "Brown Smoke"


----------



## fun123 (Apr 16, 2010)

*brakes*

Very skilled save!!

would have been fun


----------



## fun123 (Apr 16, 2010)

*..*

...


----------



## fun123 (Apr 16, 2010)

*brakes*

How were the tyres after that, a bit lumpy?


----------



## fun123 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Pedal Box*

here is a link to the pic of the alcon pedal box I have installed

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5255708655/


----------



## fun123 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Image*


----------



## comzilla87 (Jul 3, 2009)

fun123 said:


>


Hmmm, very nice, i take it its hanging type??


----------



## fun123 (Apr 16, 2010)

*pedal box*

Yes it is a hanging style.

The reason I chose a hanging style is because the floor mount system compromises the driving position too much.
Had an AP racing/ fabricated floor mount pedal box in my last car.

the othe way to go is the new AP floor mount pull style,but even then it is still a compromise for the driving position. The new Manson GTR has an AP floor mount pull style.

Alcon has the best master cylinders, espicially these ones with the red caps as they have the fastest cut off times of all cylinders (Alcon also make gold tops which are slightly slower but cheaper)

This setup also has the latest Alcon Trunion bearing for adjusting the balance, a lot better setup than the typical sliding bush in a sleeve.


----------



## comzilla87 (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh ok sweet. Yea there isnt alot of room unless you setback the drivers seat, but like you said its still a road car right?

Mind if i ask what the alcon pedalbox is worth? im guessing around $3-4k?

How is the trunion bearing different? do they have it advertised on their website? I know the sliding bearing ones are pretty rubbish.

How is the mansons car coming along? I havent seen it out yet this season? Is it getting close or will they wait till next season?


----------



## fun123 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Pedal box*

The Master cylinders are MAR5240HM161MA $650AUD each
The Alcon balance bar is MPA3200X110.68 $1250AUD
The balance bar cable is AAB0080X353 $205AUD

Then the AP racing adjuster knob and the pedal box iteself

I purchased mine off a race team in America as a full set.

Still need to modify the clutch pedal to clear the steering column.

About the trunion bearing, link : http://www.alconusa.com/index.cfm?template=actuation

I don't know much about the Manson car other than there cage was done by the same fabricator as mine and it is a fully engineered design. It is realy extensive and made using very thin wall chrome moly. To use any other material than stipuated in MANZ schedule A you need to engineer the design to the same performance standards, then get it peer reviewed, a costly process, but you end up with a lighter solution that is at least equally as strong


----------



## SafT (May 20, 2004)

..

Pmd to glen


----------



## fun123 (Apr 16, 2010)

*GTR*

...


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Yes, I know mark, I cant see the vid as Im at work but he has a pretty serious 33 he imported , Carl has had it on his dyno, it doesnt make as much power as Gary's car but the delivery is like a switch, which is why it smashes gearboxes....
Thats a 6 speed trust dog box, which he broke.


----------



## fun123 (Apr 16, 2010)

*GTR*

Thanks Glen,

That clears that one up.

Had to check it out anyway


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

:chuckle:


----------



## rot62 (Apr 15, 2010)

GT-R Glenn said:


> They have been fine for the type of stuff I use the car for.
> Only had 1 brake failure and that was at Taupo and I was being unusually agressive with the brakes...
> Came up the the fastest part of the track, hit the brake mark, pedal went straight to the floor ....
> 
> ...


Why did the peddle go to the floor?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Fluid boiled
Let it cool down for an hour, turned the boost down to 1 bar, drove the rest of the day ....


----------



## rot62 (Apr 15, 2010)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Fluid boiled
> Let it cool down for an hour, turned the boost down to 1 bar, drove the rest of the day ....


Mint.

Do you get pad knock off?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

fun123 said:


> Has anyone here on the forum been offered a Holinger from anyone a cheap price that seemed suspicious or know of anyone who has fitted a Holinger to their street car?


Only odd gearbox in a car setup I have heard of is a OSGiken 6speed which has shown up in a KE26 Wagon down in Welly which seemed pretty random


----------

